# Seasonal breeders and nonseasonal..Help!?!?!



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, so what's the difference between Seasonal breeders and nonseasonal breeders? I have heard several people use the term and have been curious as to what that means. I know, it's probably common sense and I'm just not thinking, but......
And are boers seasonal or nonseasonal breeders?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Seasonal breeders are goats that come into heat during the fall, which is the usual time for goat breeding. Non seasonal breeders are goats that can come into heat and breed year round. Nigerian Dwarfs tend to be non seasonal breeders. I'm not sure about Boers. It really depends on the goat.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I think they are non-seasonal breeders I might be wrong


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Nubians are non-seasonal. My Boers were non-seasonal, the local farmers have kids all year round.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have some nubian/boer does, and kiko and they are not seasonal breeders. One of the nubian/boers has only been bred in the fall though...
Boers aren't seasonal breeders, I have been to a few farms the past month and some breed year round so they always have kids to sell or show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For the most part ....Non seasonal..... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am told that most of your full size dairy breeds are seasonal...breed from Sept- Jan. I have always breed my Saanens anywhere from Nov- Jan. I now have a Saanen/Nubian doeling and a Kiko buck, so we shall see if he breeds her off season!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Are alpines seasonal? I ask because supposedly the alpine doe I'm buying came in season a month ago and is very obvious about it, baying her head off constantly LOL (not something that bothers me cause I have a 20 + year pet cockatoo that would make a banshee buy earplugs)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Alpines are seasonal. Altho Feb is kinda lat to be coming into season, my Saanen came into season this year in early March! I think our crazy weather has something to do with it. Or it was because she wasn't breed this year and figured if she went in season I would bring her a BF!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, here in FL we really didn't have a winter.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had some does come into heat very late. Must have been the super mild winter. Even here in NC we never got a snow.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks! and then, another question, how can you tell your doe is in heat?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Most does are pretty easy...flagging tail, vocal, etc. I have one tho who flags her tail whenever you get near her! Some go off their feed a bit I hear.

To add to my above answer...I got a new buck 5 days ago and put him in with my Saanens. I think he bred all three! So, I guess if there is one stinky buck available, the girls will come into heat!


----------

